# Quitar autoestereo



## Joseca (Abr 15, 2006)

Tengo en mi Peugeot 306 un Philco y quiero sacarlo... algún manual o algo? Después quiero poner un Sanyo que ya compré.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## titorealico (Abr 27, 2006)

hola, desconozco cual es el problema que tenes para sacar el stereo... pero asumo que debe ser que no podes sacar el montaje , osea no lo podes sacar del torpedo.. es eso ?
si es asi, fijate que el stereo trae en los costados cuatro agujeritos, dos de cada lado, vienen unas patitas especiales para el stereo que si las metes ahi hasta e fondo y despues tiras, el stereo sale completo, es un sistema de antirobo.... las patitas q deber utilizar , por lo gral son metalicas y vienen con el stero, si no las tenes , deberas conseguirlas, porq otra forma para sacarlo no hay.


----------

